
A Letter: Apple Wants Its Secret iPhone Back - vaksel
http://gizmodo.com/5520479/a-letter-apple-wants-its-secret-iphone-back
======
mr_eel
They knew it belonged to Apple.

They paid someone in order to obtain property that didn't belong to the
seller.

They expose and mock the poor sod that lost it.

An extremely poor performance on Gizmodo's part. I appreciate their excitement
at the discovery of this phone, but they really should _not_ have paid for the
damn thing and they should have returned it voluntarily by now -- it's what
honest people do.

As for "at least doing the right thing"; they don't deserve any credit for
this, since they are _obligated_ to return it. It doesn't belong to them. In
fact it could be easily described as receiving stolen property, since they
knowingly bought something that belonged to Apple.

Gawker are a pretty sleazy mob as far as I can see.

------
alanh
While I still think it was a low blow to personally name the employee who lost
the phone, at least Giz is doing the right thing by returning the phone.

Obviously Apple would have wanted this to stay quiet, but there is no law (or
even big ethical problem, though a small one, certainly) regarding the
_announcement_ of the _discovery_ of an object. (IANAL)

------
wmf
Ah, now I see. They couldn't just return it, because that wouldn't provide
enough drama. They had to have proof on Apple letterhead that it's a real
iPhone prototype.

